# Teflon paper?????



## landmines (Mar 30, 2007)

We have a problem over here. We just got our heat press in and would love to press some shirts to try out the machine. We have the Imprintables digital transfer media sample pack. It came with transfer media and some Kraft paper. It didnt come with a teflon sheet. can I use the Kraft paper? Where can I get some transfer paper on short notice? Its easter weekend! Is there something we can use to substitute?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes the kraft paper will work. Good luck and happy pressing. .....JB


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

landmines said:


> ...Where can I get some transfer paper on short notice?


If you need something to practice with, Avery sells a transfer paper at office supply stores or Wal-Mart.

I would only use it until you can get a shipment of 'real' transfers.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

> I would only use it until you can get a shipment of 'real' transfers.


I agree, because its expensive buying from the office places. But if you have a 40% off coupon for a.c. moore or michaels, it isnt too bad. You can pick some up there. It will be good for practising until you get the good stuff


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I noticed that the thread is titled "Teflon Paper", are you asking a question about that? If so, that is a sheet you use to keep things from sticking, here read this on their site: Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.

According to their site the Kraft paper is "Use to create a matte finish on heat-applied materials."


----------



## landmines (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah I was asking a question about the teflon. Where can I find teflon sheets or a replacement at a chain store today or tomorrow. I plan on ordering some from imprinables, but then need to wait to have it shipped. I would like to test press now. We are running low on time for us to open.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You don't have to have a sheet of teflon to start pressing. I went for months before I bought one.


----------



## poppabill (Aug 4, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy teflon paper (cheaper) or what about kraft paper, where to get something that works cheaper, any ideas, poppabill.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

the teflon sheet is not paper. You can get them anywhere sewing supplies are sold. They are usually in the quilting supplies department. They call them applique pressing sheets. You can also use parchment paper available in any grocery store/sams/walmart etc. Kraft paper works great also. They all serve the same purpose.


----------



## poppabill (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you much ill try them, poppabill.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can buy Teflon sheets on eBay for $6 with free shipping. Love your Crew Poppa Bill


----------

